# Another Plant I.D. Post....



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I would appreciate it if ya'll could help me I.D. the braod leafed plant on the far right and the tall green and white plant to the far left in the pic. ANy other info regarding these plants would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

omg, i have had the same ?, i have the one on the far right and i also have no clue what it is, it was sold to me as amazon sword. you should see mine, it has tons of little sprouts coming out of the sand. i last counted 18 not including the big leafs!!!


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

illnino said:


> omg, i have had the same ?, i have the one on the far right and i also have no clue what it is, it was sold to me as amazon sword. you should see mine, it has tons of little sprouts coming out of the sand. i last counted 18 not including the big leafs!!!


 Cool, I am pretty sure that it is not an Amazon Sword but I have no idea what it is. I am curious as to how it reproduces.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*Far left circled in light blue = bog plant, not fully aquatic and will die soon in there
*Circled in Dark Blue = Java Fern
*Circled in red = Cabomba Carolina (see pinned profile in this forum)
*Circled in Black = Echinodorus grandiflorus possibly Echinodorus Subalatus


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with Innes...!
The only thing that i want to add is that the first plant (left) is 'Dracaena Snderiana' a plant suitable for terrarium..


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks also, ive been wondering what that was forever.....


----------

